# Diaper cakes



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2011)

Anybody ever made one?


----------



## Reble (Feb 22, 2011)

My daughter makes them and does well at selling them


----------



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you know how she prices them? I have been asked how much on them. The one I started is way bigger then a normal one as we are making it for a friend and theres a few people going in on it. I am not sure how to price them. I just know there is none in this area, most around here dont even know what they are. Here is a pic of the one I started, I have alot to do on it yet but been doing a bit each night. Wanted to have it done but having a sick kid home the last few days takes that out the window.


----------



## CZP1 (Feb 22, 2011)

That is very cute! I would price it as the cost you have in it. Plus a few bucks for your time I would think.

I went to a baby shower where they put rattles, pacifiers, nose syringe, baby comb-brush,baby socks, little stuffed toys, maybe some mom pampering items -(foot soak, chocolate, shower gel) ear plugs (I added that one for the dad to be)


----------



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2011)

This one so far has 140 diapers. I also have bottles, lotion, wash, bib, rattles, and a few other things. I will post a final product pic.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is the final cake, front and back and what it includes.











Here is the list of cake toppings....

92- Size 1 Diapers

50- Size 2 Diapers

1-4 oz bottle

2- onesies

1-8 oz bottle

3-wash clothes and wash toy

1- Big bottle lotion

1- Tube diaper rash cream

2- Pacifiers

1- Tether

1-brush

1- Comb

2-Rattles

1- Rubber Ducky

2- Bibs

1- Small Bottle Wash

1-Small Bath Bubbles

1- Plus Bear


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 23, 2011)

That's really cute and I've never seen anything like it but my kids are teenagers now.


----------



## Mona (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW...when you mentioned you were going to make a diaper cake, I thought you meant a real (edible) cake that looked like a diaper! This is so cool!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 23, 2011)

We've made a few, and Im making another within the next month or two for my sister. Her son should be a year younger than mine. When we looked at buying them before it was between $40 and $80 for a diaper cake, the higher price for the bigger cake.


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2011)

:yeah



That is really neat, Ashley!!!



:yeah


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats cool! I have never seen one before!

My thoughts were like Monas, a real cake shaped like a diaper! I thought it sounded kinda... unappetizing! LOL! But I definately like this idea better then the picture that was in my head!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 23, 2011)

When I heard "diaper cake" I was thinking of the game at a baby shower of melting different candy bars in diapers and trying to choose the type of candy.. this is really cool though..


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a coworker that just made me a diaper wreath. Very cool and creative! She bent a clotheshanger into a circle (the hook was for hanging it) and then rubber banded them around the wire. I will see if I can find a picture. You can also Google it and find pictures/instructional videos. I got a cake, too... very well made!

Andrea


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my God, that is so cool! I love it! I am so not a "kid person" and I would rather take a hot poker in the eye than to go to a baby show (LOL, sorry, just being honest about myself), but I saw that and I thought that was just the neatest thing!

When I saw the title of this thread I thought that you were going to be asking how you could make your own "urinal cake" (which is something that you drop into a urinal to "try" to help deodorize it). ROFLMBO


----------



## ruffian (Feb 24, 2011)

Typically craft projects are priced at twice what the raw materials cost. That should cover your time and give a little for profit.

Those are way cool!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 25, 2011)

That is very cute Ashley. Well done. I've never seen one before.


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> I have a coworker that just made me a diaper wreath. Very cool and creative! She bent a clotheshanger into a circle (the hook was for hanging it) and then rubber banded them around the wire. I will see if I can find a picture. You can also Google it and find pictures/instructional videos. I got a cake, too... very well made!
> 
> Andrea


It sounds like congratulations are in order, Andrea


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2011)

Jill said:


> It sounds like congratulations are in order, Andrea




That's what *I* was going to say!! Come on Andrea, let's have some details!





Ashley, that "cake" is lovely, I'd never seen one before. Great job!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 25, 2011)

What a WONDERFUL idea!!!! I'd never heard of them either since I've been out of "baby mode" for 13 years.

I agree with an earlier poster. Keep tabs of your cost for each item and add a little extra for your labor. If you plan on doing a number of them, I'd look into buying in bulk which will cut down on some of the material cost.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh sorry guys... I'm having twins in a week or two probably. A boy and a girl. I will post once they are here of course... 'till then I'm just hanging out.





Andrea


----------



## Mona (Feb 25, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Oh sorry guys... I'm having twins in a week or two probably. A boy and a girl. I will post once they are here of course... 'till then I'm just hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OMG...TWINS???!!! And she says it so non-chalantly!!





*C**O**N**G**R**A**T**U**L**A**T**I**O**N**S**!!!*


----------



## Miniv (Feb 25, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Oh sorry guys... I'm having twins in a week or two probably. A boy and a girl. I will post once they are here of course... 'till then I'm just hanging out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ummmm and you are saying this like it happens every weekend??? Congratulations and Blessings that all goes smoothly.......


----------

